
Someone just published an NPM package depending on every single NPM package - dc2
https://www.npmjs.com/package/all-packages
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I bet an interesting graph theory problem would be 'by adding one node to a
directed graph, what is the largest number of nodes reachable if you are
allowed n outgoing links', and in particular what n needs to be in order to
get all of the npm graph.

------
dc2
An explanation of motive on one of the sub-packages:

> _Yo, these are some cool packages imo. Lets make sure we have a nice backup
> it 'd be a shame if someone unpublished them._

You're going to need quite an internet connection to NPM install that one.

~~~
stephenr
> You're going to need quite an internet connection to NPM install that one.

That's saying more about how terrible npm is than about how big the archive
is.

It's common place to install entire operating systems from an internet source,
a decent package manager shouldn't sweat trying to install even a long list of
dependencies.

~~~
tekklloneer
They're completely different use cases. If I wanted to extract a single file
from the "operating system", it'd require me downloading a gigabyte just for a
megabyte.

~~~
stephenr
Um, no it wouldn't.

A netinstall of Debian doesn't download an archive/image of everything you've
selected - it downloads individual deb's as required.

------
draw_down
It's gone

